# Burn-in "tricks" for a new smoker



## funkadelic73 (May 5, 2011)

I just saw the review for the Horizon 16" Classic. My wife (lovely woman that she is) got me one yesterday for my birthday. I'm burning it in right now.

The guy who delivered it suggested adding some lard during the burn-in process to give off some grease. Anyone else heard of anything like this? How would I do it? Would I add it right on the fire? (I'm using lump charcoal and some hickory chunks). Could I use bacon grease in place of lard?


----------



## SmokinAl (May 5, 2011)

Throw a big chunk on the grate. I would think any fat would work.


----------



## chef willie (May 5, 2011)

Wow, tub of lard on top of hot coals.....hope you live near the Fire Dept. What did the manual say to do? Seems to me they are all a little different. Some say spray with Pam or some such thing and others say just to burn off the newness with high heat for a coupla hours. I did the high heat, no grease on my gasser burn in. I let it cool own and fired it up again with some chunks in the pan to get some smoke on the inside. Next day or so started with the food to get the feel of it


----------



## lookwow (May 5, 2011)

The manual for my UDS said to spray with pam and then run it hot for a few hours.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 5, 2011)

I don't know a lot about wood, charcoal, and gassers, but I would think a break-in should be mainly to burn off oils, and other unwanted chemicals that are in there from the building of the smoker.

The fat & grease burning will get there soon enough, when you're smoking Pork & Beef.

My 2¢

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (May 5, 2011)

I did heat and added some pork chunks I had in the freezer that I was keeping around for sausage making.

 Craig


----------



## shooter1 (May 5, 2011)

I agree with Chef Willie, lard and hot coals is going to make a good fire!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I would probably burn a good hot fire and let it cool then spray with pam and season the smoker. If it came with a manual I would follow manufacturer's instructions.


----------



## ravanelli (May 5, 2011)

I simply sprayed the grates with a little Pam, and rubbed the interior chassis with some canola oil.  I suggest not putting anything on the fire, the Horizon guys don't recommend it and it's one less potential mess to deal with.


----------

